# JD 950 Agg tire sizes??



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi again,,,, have been finding a few listings online for used tires and wheels and am confused by tire and wheel sizes. Size of tires on my Green Yanmar are: Rears 44x18.00-20 and Fronts: 27x8.50-15. These are Turf Tires. I guess the first question is what size Agg tires do I need for these wheels? thanks, W~


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

why not jump over to the manuals side here and find out. 

https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/yanmar-tractor-tire-sizes.135

Also see ...
https://www.tractorforum.com/manual...ical-shop-manual-650-900h-950-1050-tm1192.185

and here ...
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/owners-manual-ym2500-jd850-jd950-jd1050-and-most-ym2610.115

plus here ...
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/1/0/100-john-deere-950-dimensions.html

*John Deere 950 Tires:*
Ag front: 5.00-15
Ag rear: 11.2-24 or 12.4-28
Lawn/turf front: 27/8.5-15
Lawn/turf rear: 13.6-28


----------

